# Mac doesn't recognize Sony Cybershot



## Ana L (Jun 2, 2009)

Neither my imac nor my macbook recognize my Sony Cybershot DSC W150. Not only does iphoto not work, but it doesn't even show up in the finder window. The camera also does not appear to recognize that it is hooked up to a computer. Any ideas??


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2009)

Did the device come with software for the Mac?  I checked on Sony's website and it says that it should be supported in OS X up to 10.4, but it's possible that you might need to install the included software and drivers before the Mac can pick it up.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 3, 2009)

Is the camera turned on? It will need some power to be seen...


----------



## sgould (Jun 3, 2009)

I have never needed to load any Sony software onto my Mac to get the camera to work with iPhoto.

When I had this problem with my Sony camera, I found it would work and open iPhoto if I took the Memory Stick out of the camera and put it into a USB card reader.

Then I found that Sony had listed some updated software for my camera.  After doing the upgrade everything is back and working OK.

Some things you may need to check on your camera and computer too:

On the camera set up, have you chosen the right USB option?  On mine there is more than one.

On the Mac, check the settings in the Application "Image Capture".  This is an app that sits between the camera and iPhoto and detects that the camera is connected.  It needs the preferences set to open iPhoto when a suitable device is connected.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (May 29, 2010)

Hi there,

I just bought a 13" 2.4Ghz Macbook Pro yesterday and upon installing programs for it, I found out that it doesn't support Sony Cybershot DSC-T900. I still have the installation CD, it CAN be opened but the files CANNOT be read. It seems that all the files are not compatible because the laptop cannot present any recommended program that can open the files in the CD.

Is there any solution/mediating software available so that I could use PMB software of Sony, Pictbridge, etc. and not just connect the camera via USB? I find it tedious and it would be a pity if i will not be able to utilize the PMB software.

Btw, I'm from the Philippines.

Hoping for your reply. Thank you very much!


----------



## Randy Singer (May 29, 2010)

What is the extension on the name of the files that you can't open?

At the minimum, this program should be able to open any graphic format file you can throw at it:

Graphic Converter ($35)
http://www.lemkesoft.com

If your camera uses removable memory cards, you can get a card reader to attach to your Mac via USB that will make transferring photos quite a bit easier, such as this one:

http://www.surpluscomputers.com/347490/sabrent-68-in-usb-2.0.html


----------



## periwinkle_sky (May 30, 2010)

all files are actually unsupported.. autorun.inf, .exe files are not executable as well that is why i am not able to install the program even though I have the CD. On the other hand, I am able to connect the camera via the USB port on the laptop. So I guess I'll just do that since the camera already serves like the card reader when attached.

Thank you very much for taking time to reply to my post.


----------

